# How do I indicate RETIRE or HANDOFF for a port?



## bokutin (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,

I am the maintainer of several ports.




__





						portscout - new distfile scanner
					





					portscout.freebsd.org
				




Is there any way to indicate which ports I have quit using and maintaining?

In CPAN, it is possible.








						toolchain-site/lancaster-consensus.md at master · Perl-Toolchain-Gang/toolchain-site
					

Perl toolchain docs, specs, guidelines, etc. Contribute to Perl-Toolchain-Gang/toolchain-site development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2021)

bokutin said:


> Is there any way to indicate which ports I have quit using and maintaining?


Send an email to the ports@ mailing list and patch your ports to change the maintainer to ports@freebsd.org.


----------

